# A grande onda de calor da Rússia Julho-Agosto 2010



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

Tópico dedicado à grande onda de calor da Rússia entre Julho e Agosto de 2010


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2010 às 08:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Temperatura em Moscovo atinge máximo de 32 anos*

Os termómetros subiram até aos 33 graus centígrados em Moscovo esta sexta-feira, o valor mais elevado dos últimos 32 anos, informou a agência noticiosa estatal russa MISNA. 
De acordo com um perito do centro meteorológico Fobos, a capital russa atingiu os 33 graus às 15:00 horas locais, batendo por 0,2 graus o recorde de 16 de Julho de 1988. 
Os moscovitas enfrentam, desde finais de Junho, uma vaga de calor anormal, com as temperaturas a manterem-se acima dos 30 graus há quase três semanas consecutivas. 

Diário Digital

*Mais de 1200 pessoas morreram afogadas em junho na Rússia devido a forte onda de calor*

Cerca de 1200 pessoas morreram afogadas em junho na Rússia devido à forte onda de calor. Segundo um funcionário do Ministério das Emergências do país, a maioria dos adultos estavam embriagados quando entraram no mar para se refrescar.  Em 95% dos casos, as pessoas que se afogaram estavam em praias onde o banho é oficialmente proibido. Grupos de russos bebendo vodca, acompanhados de crianças, podem ser vistos em lagos e lagoas na capital russa, que na terça-feira alcançou o recorde histórico de 37 graus celsius.
O caso mais alarmante aconteceu no sul da Rússia, na semana passada, quando seis crianças se afogaram em um acampamento porque os monitores estavam bêbados. O governo declarou estado de emergência em 16 regiões da Rússia, que juntas correspondem ao território de Portugal, afetando a agricultura, que passa pela pior estiagem em 130.

Correio24horas

*Pelo menos 25 pessoas morrem afogadas em Moscou nas últimas 72 horas*

Pelo menos 25 pessoas morreram afogadas em rios e tanques de Moscou nas últimas 72 horas, informaram nesta segunda-feira fontes dos serviços médicos da capital russa, que sofre a maior onda de calor das últimas décadas, cujo saldo até o momento é de 507 mortos. "O sábado, 17 de julho, entrará para a história como um 'sábado negro'. Nesse dia, nos espaços aquáticos moscovitas, morreram 11 pessoas. É outro recorde trágico deste julho", disse um porta-voz médico à agência "Interfax".

Restante notícia aqui


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2010 às 12:49)

*A grande onda de calor da Rússia / Julho-Agosto 2010*

*Onda de calor na Europa quebra recorde na redução dos gelos árticos*

A atual onda de calor que castiga a Europa está batendo recordes históricos na redução da superfície congelada no Ártico, informou o serviço federal de hidrometeorologia e monitoramento ambiental russo (SFHMR) nesta terça-feira. "Em junho foi marcado um recorde de degelo. Se o calor continuar - e isto é o que dizem as previsões -, em agosto, teremos um mínimo histórico da superfície de gelos marítimos no Ártico", afirmou o chefe do SFHMR, Alexandr Frolov.
Uma situação parecida foi observada em 2007, quando a superfície dos gelos árticos no fim do verão foi reduzido a 4,4 milhões de quilômetros quadrados, frente ao volume habitual de 8 milhões no verão e de 11 milhões no inverno. 
Dentre as consequências negativas, Frolov destaca o aumento do nível de água nos oceanos, que causar inundações de ilhas e territórios litorâneos, assim como a destruição de ecossistemas e o desaparecimento de várias espécies de peixes e outros animais. Mesmo assim, o chefe do SFHMR declarou que, por enquanto, não há razões para se fazer "previsões catastróficos relacionadas ao aquecimento global", segundo a agência oficial russa "Itar-Tass". 
"A atual onda de calor não confirma nem desmente a teoria do aquecimento climático", falou o especialista, que esclareceu que, para se fazer conclusões neste campo, são necessárias observações durante, pelo menos, 30 anos. Enquanto isso, a imprensa afirma que a onda de calor vivida na Rússia pode se repetir nos próximos anos, como indicam as previsões, e que isso pode aumentar o derretimento dos gelos perpétuos, que ocupam 69 % do território russo. 
Segundo o jornal "Moskovski komsomolets", o permafrost da zona siberiana do rio Yenisei, que possui uma espessura média de 10 metros, já derreteu 3,5 metros neste ano, meio metro a mais que o máximo habitualmente registrado nos finais de verão. Na cidade de Igarka, ao norte do círculo polar ártico, onde os prédios são construídos sobre pilares de concreto, várias casas começaram a apresentar fendas perigosas, obrigando os moradores a abandonar o local, diz a mesma fonte. A estação científica que monitora o estado das geleiras também foi afetado por este problema, já que o afundamento do terreno criou rachaduras nas paredes do prédio. 

Último Segundo


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2010 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



> *Onda de calor não dá tréguas na Rússia*
> 11h46m
> 
> A onda de calor na Rússia, que se verifica há três semanas, vai continuar, prevendo-se que no fim-de-semana a temperatura em Moscovo ronde entre os 36 e os 38 graus centígrados.
> ...


Jornal de Noticias.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Calor bate todos os recordes em Moscovo*

A temperatura do ar em Moscovo atingiu na quinta-feira 35,2 graus centígrados, superior ao valor de 1981 em duas décimas, mas a capital russa prepara-se para bater novos recordes, informou hoje o serviço meteorológico russo. Trata-se do terceiro recorde batido pelo calor em Moscovo no mês de Julho. 
Além do calor, a capital russa acordou hoje coberta por uma nuvem de fumo, provocada pelos incêndios florestais nos solos turfosos secos dos arredores. Segundo as autoridades médicas, os níveis de poluição atmosférica estão acima dos normais. Por exemplo, a quantidade de dióxido de carbono no ar é cinco vezes superior à norma. Os serviços meteorológicos prevêem para hoje temperaturas da ordem dos 34-37 graus e a onda de calor deverá estender-se, pelo menos, até finais do mês.
O metropolitano de Moscovo não é um refúgio, pois a ventilação não consegue fazer descer as temperaturas abaixo dos 23 graus. Por isso, é cada vez mais frequente encontrar nos subterrâneos moscovitas homens em tronco nu e mulheres de biquíni, principalmente nas estações que ficam perto de alguma praia fluvial.
As empresas que montam sistemas de ar condicionado não conseguem responder a todas as encomendas, tendo os moscovitas de recorrer a outras regiões do país para adquirir aparelhos. "Em Moscovo é impossível comprar aparelhos de ar condicionado. Talvez se consiga alguma coisa nas regiões de Vladimir ou Ivanovo", disse à Agência Lusa uma vendedora de uma loja de electrodomésticos. A situação é agravada devido à construção das casas, feitas para resistirem aos Invernos rigorosos e não para Verões tão quentes como o actual.
A ministra da Agricultura russa, Elena Skrinnik, reconheceu que a seca na Rússia já destruiu dez milhões de hectares de superfícies cultivadas. "A situação é muito complicada, muito mais difícil do que a do ano 2009. Devido à seca, o estado de emergência foi decretado em 23 regiões da Rússia", acrescentou.

DN


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 18:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



> Rússia
> *Calor bate recorde em Moscovo*
> 26 | 07 | 2010   15.29H
> 
> ...



Temperaturas nos últimos 30 dias:






Nota: No dia 1 de Julho, a mínima foi de 15,8ºC (ogimet) e não os ~1ºC indicados.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2010 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

A nuvem de fumo que rodeia Moscovo não é propriamente dos incêndios florestais mas da turfa subterrânea que está a arder...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 21:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Agreste disse:


> A nuvem de fumo que rodeia Moscovo não é propriamente dos incêndios florestais mas da turfa subterrânea que está a arder...



A visibilidade caiu para os meros 300 metros em alguns pontos da metrópole moscovita … Com temperaturas tão altas e os elevadíssimos índices de poluição do ar, pode estar iminente uma catástrofe de saúde pública.

Por outro lado, a seca reduziu a produção de cereais em grande parte da Rússia, o que pode vir a provocar uma subida do preço do trigo no comércio mundial.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Hoje, as temperaturas máximas registada na Rússia.
Synops do Ogimet:



> 1  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 41.5 °C
> 2  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 41.4 °C
> 3  Balasov (Russia) 41.0 °C
> 4  Bogucar (Russia) 40.6 °C
> ...



Ainda se prevê uma ligeira subida das temperaturas para 5ºf


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2010 às 18:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Registo das Synops 18z, Rússia:



> 1  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 42.5 °C
> 2  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 41.8 °C
> 3  Bogucar (Russia) 41.6 °C
> 4  Balasov (Russia) 41.5 °C
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Pelo menos 23 mortos e mais de 1100 casas destruídas por incêndios na Rússia*



> Pelo menos 23 pessoas morreram e mais de 1100 casas ficaram destruídas nos incêndios florestais registados em Nijni-Novgorod, Voronej e Moscovo, informou esta sexta-feira o Ministério para as Situações de Emergência russo.
> 
> A porta-voz do Ministério, Irina Andrianova, disse que as chamas mataram nove pessoas na região de Nijni-Novgorod, situada a sul da capital russa, e destruíram três aldeias, queimando mais de mil casas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

A Rússia deverá estar mais preparada para incêndios urbanos no Inverno, do que estes no Verão.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2010 às 19:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Máximas hoje registadas na Rússia:



> 1  Samara Bezencuk (Russia) 41.0 °C
> 2  Samara Snysljaevka (Russia) 40.4 °C
> 3  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 40.2 °C
> 4  Ersov (Russia) 40.0 °C
> ...



Ontem a capital Russa chegou aos 38.2ºC (Recorde de Temperatura Máxima)


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Notícia do «El País» - talvez o maior desastre desde Chernobyl:



> Los incendios forestales provocados por la ola de calor más abrasadora que se recuerda en Rusia han causado la muerte a 26 personas y destruido en las últimas horas pueblos enteros en el centro de este país. Ante la magnitud del desastre, el Kremlin ha movilizar el Ejército. Los miles de soldados, que utilizarán blindados y otros vehículos militares, se suman a los más de 200.000 efectivos del ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia que ya participan en las labores contra incendios.
> 
> "Que ayuden en lo que puedan. La situación es realmente grave", ha asegurado el presidente ruso, Dmitri Medvédev, al autorizar el uso de los efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas para frenar el avance del fuego. "Lamentablemente, carecemos de las capacidades para afrontar tales desastres naturales. En el futuro habrá que pensar en aumentar el parque de aviones contra incendios", ha reconocido el jefe del Kremlin.
> 
> ...




Traços gerais...

22 mil incêndios desde o início da vaga de calor...

Mais de 200 mil efectivos a que se junta o exército...

50 milhões de Ha de área ardida, equivalente à superfície da Península Ibérica...

Declarado o «Estado de Emergência» em 27 das 83 regiões do imenso país...


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2010 às 21:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Máximas do dia 31.Julho na Rússia:



> 1  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 41.4 °C
> 2  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 41.2 °C
> 3  Bogucar (Russia) 40.6 °C
> 4  Ersov (Russia) 40.6 °C
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2010 às 02:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

 a iso pro norte da Rússia.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2010 às 22:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Medvedev decreta estado de emergência no Oeste da Rússia*






O Presidente, Dmitri Medvedev, decretou o estado de emergência em sete regiões do Oeste da Rússia e o primeiro-ministro, Vladimir Putin, deu ordens para que comece de imediato a reconstrução das centenas de casas destruídas pelos incêndios que assolam o país, ajudados por uma extraordinária vaga de calor.
“O ar cheira a madeira queimada e sabe a poeira”, contou à BBC Merek Zaremba, morador em Kazan, cidade nos arredores de Moscovo e que, tal como a capital, acordou hoje envolta numa espessa bruma. Por toda a região, há floresta a arder e centenas de bombeiros combatem há dias, e quase sem descanso, as chamas. O ar tornou-se tão irrespirável que as autoridades da capital aconselharam os idosos e as crianças a não sair de casa sem máscaras de protecção.
Criticadas pela ineficácia na resposta a um desastre que se fazia anunciar — Julho foi o mês mais quente desde que começaram a ser feitos registos meteorológicos, há 130 anos —, as autoridades precipitam-se agora na resposta. O decreto emitido por Medvedev abrange sete das 14 regiões atingidas pelos incêndios, incluindo Novgorod, Riazan e Voronej, onde há aldeias inteiras destruídas pelas chamas, bem como a província de Moscovo. Além da mobilização adicional de meios, o documento restringe também o acesso do público às regiões afectadas.
E o primeiro-ministro, que ouviu críticas na visita que fez domingo a Novgorod, chamou a Moscovo os governadores daquelas regiões para lhes exigir uma resposta rápida à crise. “Quero ver os planos de reconstrução de cada região, de cada aldeia, de cada casa”, declarou, antes de prometer compensações aos lesados.
Segundo o Ministério das Situações de Emergência, meio milhão de hectares arderam desde o início do Verão e, só na última semana, 34 pessoas morreram e mais de 86 mil foram retiradas para locais mais seguros. Centenas de casas (ninguém sabe exactamente quantas) arderam e a prioridade é agora realojar as famílias antes da chegada do Inverno.
Há ainda centenas de incêndios activos, mas os meios foram reforçados (mais de 250 mil pessoas combatem as chamas) e o Governo garante que a situação tem vindo a melhorar. Contudo, os serviços de meteorologia avisam que a vaga de calor não dará tréguas até ao fim da semana, prevendo-se que as temperaturas na região ocidental ultrapassem os 40 graus.
Para evitar uma catástrofe maior, foi entretanto reforçado o dispositivo em torno do centro nuclear Sarov, o em tempos ultra-secreto laboratório na região de Novgorod onde foram concebidas as primeiras bombas nucleares russas, noticiou a Reuters

PÚBLICO


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2010 às 00:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Impressionante o ensemble, é de doidos  a linha do GFS está a mais de 10ºC graus acima do normal.






Já a anomalia vai pelo mesmo caminho, é completamente impressionante.


----------



## 1337 (3 Ago 2010 às 01:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Mário Barros disse:


> Impressionante o ensemble, é de doidos  a linha do GFS está a mais de 10ºC graus acima do normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



não me admira
quase 40 graus num pais que costuma ser gelado
não é de admirar homem xD


----------



## rozzo (4 Ago 2010 às 10:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Suponho que aquela mancha pouco definida na área assinalada seja uma quantidade imensa de fumo dos fogos florestais..


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2010 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Não sei para onde olhar, se para a Rússia se para o Alasca


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2010 às 22:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Pela Rússia continua o calor tórrido:

1  Bogucar (Russia) 41.3 °C  
2  Kalac (Russia) 41.1 °C  
3  Jaskul (Russia) 40.4 °C  
4  Zametcino (Russia) 40.4 °C  
5  Tambov (Russia) 40.3 °C  
6  Divnoe (Russia) 40.2 °C  
7  Astrahan (Russia) 39.9 °C  
8  Morozovsk (Russia) 39.8 °C  
9  Rjazsk (Russia) 39.6 °C  
10  Elec (Russia) 39.5 °C 
...
41  Moskva (Russia) 36.6 °C 

Fonte: Ogimet


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Pra se ter uma noção onde o calor chega, temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 11:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Chernobyl volta a pairar sobre regiões da Rússia *


> Fogos incontroláveis deixam Moscovo debaixo de uma nuvem de fumo
> 
> A Rússia vive uma tragédia. Setecentos mil hectares de floresta reduzidos a cinzas e 500 incêndios continuam activos. O número de mortes aumenta. Em Moscovo, anda-se de máscara na rua. E surge agora novo alerta: os fogos podem tornar-se numa ameaça nuclear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Ago 2010 às 12:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Um autêntico cenário de guerra aquilo que se vive na Rússia.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/08/russian_wildfires.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

é mesmo assustador.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Ago 2010 às 16:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

E a saga absolutamente inverosímil de calor no Leste da Europa continua .
De S.Petersburgo à Crimeia, passando por Moscovo, Minsk, Kiev e Volvogrado,
as populações sofreram mais um dia com as altíssimas temperaturas.






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
( temp. máxima de hoje)

Isto já dura há mais de duas semanas e é esta longevidade desta vaga de calor
que não tem precedentes desde que há  registos, que espanta tudo e todos.
E amanhã, não será o princípio do fim...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 02:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Moscovo debaixo de nuvem de fumo*



> Moscovo registou ontem, sábado, os valores mais elevados de sempre de concentração de monóxido de carbono, devido ao fumo dos incêndios. Os serviços meteorológicos prevêem que a situação se mantenha dramática pelo menos até quarta-feira.
> 
> O fumo já invadiu tudo na capital da Rússia: estações de metropolitano, estabelecimentos comerciais e grande parte das casas. Os serviços de saúde recomendam que a permanência na rua seja reduzida ao mínimo indispensável, usando máscara e evitando esforços físicos. Devido à situação variável de visibilidade, os aeroportos de Moscovo funcionam irregularmente, obrigando a muitos atrasos e a aterragens de recurso noutros aeroportos.
> 
> ...



*Portugueses devem informar-se antes de viajar para a Rússia*


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 19:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Incêndios atingem centro de fabrico de mísseis nos arredores de Moscovo*

Os incêndios florestais causaram prejuízos numa fábrica de armamentos em Kolomen, arredores da capital russa, onde se produzem os complexos de lança-mísseis "Iskander" e "Igla", informou uma fonte do Ministério da Defesa da Rússia citada pelo jornal Life.ru.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...brico+de+misseis+nos+arredores+de+Moscovo.htm

*Pelo menos dez mortes devido ao mau tempo na Europa Central*

O número de mortos na Europa Central devido a fortes chuvas aumentou para dez, depois de no ministro do Interior da Polónia ter dito hoje que mais duas pessoas morreram no sudoeste do país.

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...tes+devido+ao+mau+tempo+na+Europa+Central.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 12:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

A Rússia continua a viver um inferno terrível, em breve irá fazer 1 mês que se encontram nesta situação.






O ensemble é animador, ao que parece a precipitação está a começar a ser modelada, apesar de fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 15:13)

Que brutalidade de anomalias, possivelmente ainda irá chegar aos 10ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 17:40)

*Rússia decreta estado de emergência*



> Um incêndio está a pôr em risco um centro de tratamento e de armazenamento de materiais nucleares nos montes Urais, o que levou a Rússia a decretar o estado de emergência em redor do centro.
> 
> «O chefe da administração decretou, a 06 de agosto, o estado de emergência nas florestas e parques da cidade de Ozersk (onde se encontra o complexo nuclear) devido à propagação dos incêndios», lê-se num comunicado hoje publicado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 18:28)

*Mudança de vento limpa céu de Moscovo *


> A mudança da direção do vento começou a limpar o céu da capital russa, fazendo baixar os níveis de poluição provocada pelo fumo dos vastos incêndios florestais que atingem a Rússia.
> 
> "Ao fim da tarde de segunda-feira, os moscovitas tiveram possibilidade de respirar melhor, a quantidade de dióxido de carbono é duas vezes menor ao nível permitido pela lei", informa o Centro de Monitorização de Moscovo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

*The Russian Heat Wave: Why is it So Hot?*



> The Russian heartland has reeled this summer under deadly severe heat that has only been made worse by debilitating drought and wildfires.
> 
> Moscow has its hottest month in 130 years of records, including its highest temperature ever recorded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

*Over 15,000 likely dead in Russian heat wave*



> The Great Russian Heat Wave of 2010 brought temperatures of 37°C (99°F) to Moscow today, and smog and smoke from wildfires blanketed the city for a sixth straight day. Air pollution levels were 2 - 3 times the maximum safe level today, and peaked on Saturday, when when carbon monoxide hit 6.5 times the safe level. The death toll from heat and air pollution increased to approximately 330 people per day in Moscow in recent days, according to  the head of the Moscow health department. Yevgenia Smirnova, an official from the Moscow registry office,  said excess deaths in Moscow in July averaged 155 per day, compared to 2009. The heat wave began on June 27. These grim statistics suggest that in Moscow alone, the Great Russian Heat Wave of 2010 has likely killed at least 7,000 people so far. A plot of the departure of July 2010 temperatures from average (Figure 1) shows that the area of Russia experiencing incredible heat is vast, and that regions southeast of Moscow have the hottest, relative to average. Moscow is the largest city in Russia, with a population just over ten million, but there are several other major cities in the heat wave region. These include Saint Petersburg, Russia's 2nd most populous city (4.6 million), and Nizhny Novgorod, Russia's 5th most populous city (1.3 million people.) Thus, the Russian population affected by extreme heat is at least double the population of Moscow, and the death toll in Russia from the 2010 heat wave is probably at least 15,000, and may be much higher. The only comparable heat wave in European history occurred in 2003,  and killed an estimated 40,000 - 50,000 people, mostly in France and Italy. While the temperatures in that heat wave were not as extreme as the Russian heat wave, the nighttime low temperatures in the 2003 heat wave were considerably higher. This tends to add to heat stress and causes a higher death toll. I expect that by the time the Great Russian Heat Wave of 2010 is over, it may rival the 2003 European heat wave as the deadliest heat wave in world history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2010 às 22:21)

Desta vez os cépticos do aquecimento global vão andar bem caladinhos!!! Os meteorologistas apontam para a pior vaga de calor dos últimos 1000 anos!!! A prova do aquecimento global está aqui!!!
Esta é a minha opinião!
Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 22:25)

hurricane disse:


> Desta vez os cépticos do aquecimento global vão andar bem caladinhos!!! Os meteorologistas apontam para a pior vaga de calor dos últimos 1000 anos!!! A prova do aquecimento global está aqui!!!
> Esta é a minha opinião!
> Desculpem o off topic



Ainda não sabemos como será o Inverno, poderá haver um equilíbrio, poderá ser tão gravoso como a actual vaga de calor, mas na versão frio. Não pudemos sustentar uma teoria, baseando-nos apenas em meia dúzia de dados ou apenas num evento.


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2010 às 22:38)

hurricane disse:


> Desta vez os cépticos do aquecimento global vão andar bem caladinhos!!! Os meteorologistas apontam para a pior vaga de calor dos últimos 1000 anos!!! A prova do aquecimento global está aqui!!!
> Esta é a minha opinião!
> Desculpem o off topic



não tavas aqui no tempo dos dinossauros para saber qual era a temperatura em regioes como a russia
aquecimento global so se for na cabecinha de alguns
a natureza é mesmo assim ninguem manda nela nem nada a vai afetar


----------



## filipept (9 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

hurricane disse:


> Desta vez os cépticos do aquecimento global vão andar bem caladinhos!!! Os meteorologistas apontam para a pior vaga de calor dos últimos 1000 anos!!! A prova do aquecimento global está aqui!!!
> Esta é a minha opinião!
> Desculpem o off topic



Hurricane, o hemisfério sul também está com anomalias negativas de temperatura e isso, por si, não é sinal de arrefacimento global. Esta é uma discussão sempre "quente"  basta ver o tópico "Há mesmo aquecimento global?" cá no forúm.
Uma coisa chegamos a acordo: "weather is not climate", ou seja, tempo é uma coisa e clima é outra, em termos de análise.
Acredita, tenho seguido vários blogs (maioritariamente internacionais) e a discussão é bastante técnica e difícil. Os meus conhecimentos de fisica e matemática são muito fracos, tamanha é a complexidade.
Tenho uma opinião bastante vincada sobre isso, está no tópico mencionado


----------



## hurricane (9 Ago 2010 às 23:19)

sim tb é verdade. eu por acaso adoro este tema e costumo ler muito sobre ele.
mas pronto é ver o que o futuro nos reserva.


----------



## stormy (9 Ago 2010 às 23:26)

1337 disse:


> não tavas aqui no tempo dos dinossauros para saber qual era a temperatura em regioes como a russia
> aquecimento global so se for na cabecinha de alguns
> a natureza é mesmo assim ninguem manda nela nem nada a vai afetar



Nem é preciso tanto...a Tmed global está a descer, temos uma fase ENSO de lá niña e um PDO-..estamos com um sol ainda a acordar...temos um antartico a atingir niveis de gelo record e um artico com um degelo pouco preocupante...temos frio no sul da america do sul..
Parece lógico que os gases de estufa emanados por nós tendam a causar aquecimento...provavelmente sem esses estariamos com temperaturas mais baixas devido ao fraco input energetico do sol, mas efectivamente podemos colocar todas as perspectivas catastrofistas de lado.
Agora é ver no logo termo como se vai comportar a Tmed global com a manutenção da niña/PDO- e quiçá um AMO-...será que descerá muito nos proxs anos ou uma entrada mais vigorosa do actual ciclo solar 24 amenizará a descida?
Quanto ao calor na Russia...totalmente anormal ( principalmente ás latitudes que tem ocorrido e á duração) mas é de referir que a sinóptica que por lá se tem manifestado é "copy paste" da sinoptica da escaldante onda de calor na europa em 03.
Mais uma vez digo...a terra está um pouco ( algumas decimas) mais quente que o normal devido em parte ao ser humano mas tambem devido á conjugação de um padrão quente das teleconexões nos ultimos anos e do sol que tambem nos ultimos ciclos tem sido mais pujante que neste...tudo isto favorece ou melhor, intensifica estes episódios...agora resta ver como corre a coisa nos proximos tempos


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 12:29)

Fórum de meteorologia russo:

meteoweb.ru


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2010 às 02:20)

Mais uma vez volto a ficar impressionado com a previsão europeia sazonal do Joe Bastardi (accuweather). Ele preveu um inverno muito frio e ocorreu (período de Dezembro a Fevereiro), ele preveu um verão fresco em 2009 e ocorreu, e um verão escaldante em 2010 e está a ocorrer. 

Segundo ele as condições são similares às de 2003: NAO-, El Nino, circulação norte-atlântica e pacífica... resultando num inverno frio e num verão quente, para a europa em geral

Claro que é dificil apontar onde irá estar o calor, mas pelo menos a vaga de calor já atingiu Europa Central, Escandinávia e Rússia. E Portugal também teve um verão algo quente.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

*Fumo abandona céu de Moscovo mas promete voltar*



> O fumo proveniente dos incêndios nas turfeiras dos arredores da capital russa deixou de cobrir o céu da cidade, mas pode voltar devido à ausência de vento, prevêem os serviços meteorológicos da Rússia
> 
> «O vento fraco que faz sentir contribui para a movimentação das massas de ar e o fumo sobe. Por isso, em Moscovo a situação melhorou, mas não melhorou onde os fogos estão activos», declarou Roman Vilfand, director do Serviço Meteorológico da Rússia.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

A atenção agora está voltada para a região próxima de Chernobyl que está a arder, e que pode causar a libertação da catastrofe nuclear que ocorreu há algumas décadas. 

Em tom sarcástico eu digo: talvez agora os russos deixem de gostar do aquecimento global que tanto defendiam...


----------



## Fil (12 Ago 2010 às 20:18)

A impressionante série de temperaturas do verão 2010 em Moscovo:

Médias 1948-1989:
Julho: 13,4 / 23,2 : 18,3
Agosto: 12,0 / 21,5 : 16,8

Dia: Tmin / Tmax : Média diária

20100701: 12,0 / 26,1 : 19,1
20100702: 12,5 / 29,2 : 20,9
20100703: 20,1 / 26,8 : 23,5
20100704: 15,7 / 26,8 : 21,3
20100705: 14,8 / 28,3 : 21,6
20100706: 18,1 / 30,1 : 24,1
20100707: 18,6 / 28,6 : 23,6
20100708: 18,4 / 28,5 : 23,5
20100709: 18,8 / 30,5 : 24,7
20100710: 20,5 / 30,7 : 25,6
20100711: 18,3 / 30,2 : 24,3
20100712: 19,1 / 29,8 : 24,5
20100713: 19,3 / 29,7 : 24,5
20100714: 17,9 / 30,6 : 24,3
20100715: 17,3 / 32,6 : 25,0
20100716: 20,6 / 33,6 : 27,1
20100717: 20,2 / 35,0 : 27,6
20100718: 20,9 / 31,6 : 26,3
20100719: 21,5 / 32,0 : 26,8
20100720: 22,5 / 33,0 : 27,8
20100721: 21,0 / 31,3 : 26,2
20100722: 20,9 / 35,2 : 28,1
20100723: 20,3 / 36,3 : 28,3
20100724: 20,8 / 36,7 : 28,8
20100725: 20,7 / 36,0 : 28,4
20100726: 22,1 / 37,5 : 29,8
20100727: 17,9 / 35,7 : 26,8
20100728: 24,1 / 37,5 : 30,8
20100729: 26,0 / 38,2 : 32,1
20100730: 22,6 / 31,2 : 26,9
20100731: 18,2 / 33,2 : 25,7

201007: 19,4 / 32,0 : 25,7 (+7,4)

20100801: 19,3 / 30,7 : 25,0
20100802: 20,1 / 36,9 : 28,5
20100803: 21,0 / 34,8 : 27,9
20100804: 24,4 / 37,2 : 30,8
20100805: 22,2 / 36,6 : 29,4
20100806: 23,5 / 37,3 : 30,4
20100807: 20,5 / 35,1 : 27,8
20100808: 21,3 / 36,1 : 28,7
20100809: 20,4 / 35,6 : 28,0
20100810: 19,7 / 34,4 : 27,1
20100811: 20,1 / 33,6 : 26,9
20100812: 19,7 / 31,1 : 25,4

Até ao dia de hoje:
201008: 21,0 / 35,0 : 28,0 (+11,2)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 22:53)

Que temperaturas altas para quem tem o habito de lutar contra o frio!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 23:20)

Já surgem algumas luzes ao fundo do túnel, as temperaturas já começam a sofrer flutuações.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 21:05)

Na Rússia está a chegar a depressão que irá quebrar o padrão (bloqueio) de _esturranço _que tem estado até agora.


----------



## João Soares (16 Ago 2010 às 20:48)

Brutal Anomalia em Lukojanov


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2010 às 13:21)

*Rússia: Incêndios florestais regressam com um balanço já de cinco mortos*

Uma nova vaga de fogos florestais está a varrer o centro e sul da Rússia desde ontem, tendo destruído já centenas de casas e causado a morte de pelo menos cinco pessoas apenas nas regiões de Volgograd e Saratov.
As autoridades locais confirmaram já esta manhã aquele número de mortos, juntando-lhes ainda mais de uma dezena de feridos e pelo menos outras cinco pessoas estão dadas como desaparecidas.
Mais de 750 habitantes das áreas mais ameaçadas foram retiradas pelas equipas de salvamento e incêndios mobilizadas por ordem do Presidente, Dmitri Medvedev. Os peritos temem que os ventos fortes, aliados às temperaturas a rasar os 40 graus centígrados, façam com que estes fogos alastrem a outras regiões do país, como Astrakhan e as repúblicas federadas de Tatarstan e Kalmikia.

PÚBLICO

Max temperature [°C]: September 02, 2010 - RUSSIA

Verhnij Baskuncak (34 m) 41°
Jaskul  39°
Volgograd (134 m) 39°
Kamysin (120 m) 39°
Balasov (159 m) 38°
Aleksandrov-Gaj (25 m) 38°
Astrahan  38°
Saratov (156 m) 37°
Kocubej  36°
Ersov (111 m) 35°
Penza (177 m) 35°
Budennovsk (136 m) 35°

Weatheronline


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 21:14)

*Natural Variability Main Culprit of Deadly Russian Heat Wave That Killed Thousands*



> The deadly Russian heat wave of 2010 was due to a natural atmospheric phenomenon often associated with weather extremes, according to a new NOAA study. And while the scientists could not attribute the intensity of this particular heat wave to climate change, they found that extreme heat waves are likely to become increasingly frequent in the region in coming decades.
> 
> The research team drew from scientific observations and computer climate models to evaluate the possible roles of natural and human-caused climate influences on the severity of the heat wave. The study was accepted for publication in Geophysical Research Letters, a publication of the American Geophysical Union.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2011 às 21:17)

*Onda de calor na Rússia durante o Verão de 2010 teve causa natural*



> A onda de calor que atingiu a região da Rússia durante o final de Julho e a primeira metade de Agosto de 2010 teve uma causa natural, diz um estudo que vai ser publicado na revista Geophysical Research Letters.
> 
> Entre Julho e Agosto do ano passado a região da Rússia sofreu temperaturas muito acima da média, entre os 35 e os 45 graus célsius. Morreram 56 mil pessoas, o rendimento agrícola dos cereais desceu 40 por cento, precipitando o preço dos produtos, e largas áreas ficaram queimadas por incêndios devastadores.
> 
> ...


----------

